# ~Hello0o0o0o0o0o0o0ooooo~



## Dabs (May 13, 2011)

*Greetings from the southern state of Tennessee! I hope this is an interesting forum, I am a fun person with a warped sense of humor  Pretty easy to get along with, but I have one very important question, can we cuss here??*


----------



## Truthmatters (May 13, 2011)

sure fucking can.

Welcome


----------



## Dabs (May 13, 2011)

*Whew, thank you Truthmatters!
I was reading the rules thread and then came back here to my thread, because the fucking F bomb is one I use way most often....but I honestly didn't want to offend anyone.
I don't want my ass kicked ~LoL~*


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (May 13, 2011)

Potato


----------



## CandySlice (May 13, 2011)

Welcome Dabs. Im new too. Enjoy.


----------



## xsited1 (May 13, 2011)

Welcome from Arkansas.


----------



## rightwinger (May 13, 2011)

Welcome Dabs

I assume that is you in your Avatar


----------



## Grace (May 13, 2011)

DABS!!!!!!!!

People! This is one of the friends I said I invited! She is a HOOT and so sweet. Quirky sense of humor and funny as well! Dabs is as real as you can get. Trust me on this. 

HI HONEY!!! I'm so glad you are here!

Wavies!


----------



## Grace (May 13, 2011)

btw....I see you have been looking around (batman thread)....so I know you found the Humor forum nearby the Movie Review forum. This place will keep you hoppin', trust me. No sooner than you post something and go back to New Posts, it will be on the second page cuz there are LOTS of people here. Most of it is politics, but do find Foxfyre's Coffee Shoppe. I think you will like meeting the folks in there. Very nice, very mello and a good place to recharge yer batteries (pun not intended seeing that new avie of yours, lol. Suits you to a T, girl).


----------



## Dabs (May 13, 2011)

Grace said:


> btw....I see you have been looking around (batman thread)....so I know you found the Humor forum nearby the Movie Review forum. This place will keep you hoppin', trust me. No sooner than you post something and go back to New Posts, it will be on the second page cuz there are LOTS of people here. Most of it is politics, but do find Foxfyre's Coffee Shoppe. I think you will like meeting the folks in there. Very nice, very mello and a good place to recharge yer batteries (pun not intended seeing that new avie of yours, lol. Suits you to a T, girl).



*Thankies Grace!! Seems like a nice place...leave it to me to fuck with it for awhile *GiGGles**


----------



## Dabs (May 13, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Welcome Dabs
> 
> I assume that is you in your Avatar



*No sorry, but I do have a photo on my profile, and guess what??
That one IS ME *


----------



## JBeukema (May 13, 2011)

JB approves of your avatar


----------



## Grace (May 13, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > btw....I see you have been looking around (batman thread)....so I know you found the Humor forum nearby the Movie Review forum. This place will keep you hoppin', trust me. No sooner than you post something and go back to New Posts, it will be on the second page cuz there are LOTS of people here. Most of it is politics, but do find Foxfyre's Coffee Shoppe. I think you will like meeting the folks in there. Very nice, very mello and a good place to recharge yer batteries (pun not intended seeing that new avie of yours, lol. Suits you to a T, girl).
> ...




You're such a good bad girl, Dabs. Thanks for coming here! You'll get the hang of it real quick.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 13, 2011)




----------



## Mr. H. (May 13, 2011)

Hi Dabs- welcome.

Could you enlarge that blue font just a llittle?


----------



## Grace (May 13, 2011)

Dabs, honey, I think you split your drawers. Or that thar tear supposed to be like that and in that location?


----------



## Dabs (May 13, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> Hi Dabs- welcome.
> 
> Could you enlarge that blue font just a llittle?



*Mmkay, sure....this better??*


----------



## Ringel05 (May 13, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dabs- welcome.
> ...



Shit!  Looks like I have some competition for board smart ass.  



Welcome!


----------



## Grace (May 13, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



I think you two are gonna be smart ass buds.


----------



## syrenn (May 13, 2011)

I don't see this going well for you or your friend.


----------



## percysunshine (May 13, 2011)

Grace said:


> Dabs, honey, I think you split your drawers. Or that thar tear supposed to be like that and in that location?



Can she run the gauntlet?


----------



## Dabs (May 13, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



*Heyy......tis all gonna be fine! I am a smartass, yessirree, but a good one *smiles**


----------



## Dabs (May 13, 2011)

syrenn said:


> I don't see this going well for you or your friend.



*This means what??*


----------



## percysunshine (May 13, 2011)

Dabs, what is your favorite perfume?


----------



## Dabs (May 13, 2011)

percysunshine said:


> Dabs, what is your favorite perfume?



*White Diamonds by Elizabeth Taylor

True by Faith Hill 

MaDame by Jean Paul Gaultier*


----------



## Grace (May 13, 2011)

percysunshine said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs, honey, I think you split your drawers. Or that thar tear supposed to be like that and in that location?
> ...




You betcha! And she will be smilin' all the way. 

(Psssssst. Dabs. The gauntlet is kind of like a hazing but I don't think you will get that).


----------



## Grace (May 13, 2011)

btw...I like that avie better. The other one had a tear in it


----------



## AquaAthena (May 13, 2011)

Dabs said:


> *Greetings from the southern state of Tennessee! I hope this is an interesting forum, I am a fun person with a warped sense of humor  Pretty easy to get along with, but I have one very important question, can we cuss here??*



***WELCOME*** Grace's friend. Kewl avi***


----------



## Grace (May 13, 2011)

I wish Butterfly and Tatted would get here soon.


----------



## JBeukema (May 13, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dabs- welcome.
> ...


----------



## adeel_sami (May 13, 2011)

Hey buddy ! Welcome to the board


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 13, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3Ku97TZeOg]YouTube - Tennessee Rocky Top Tennessee Nashville TN Memphis Blues Art Photography Fine Arts[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle (May 14, 2011)

Dabs said:


> *Whew, thank you Truthmatters!
> I was reading the rules thread and then came back here to my thread, because the fucking F bomb is one I use way most often....but I honestly didn't want to offend anyone.
> I don't want my ass kicked ~LoL~*



I seriously doubt anyone here could kick your ass.


----------



## Dabs (May 14, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> YouTube - Tennessee Rocky Top Tennessee Nashville TN Memphis Blues Art Photography Fine Arts



*Ohhhhhh Truthseeker, do you like that song?? Rocky Top??
Cause I hate it ~LoL~
It's one of the songs I dislike, I guess because they play it around here so damn often.
But I appreciate it *


----------



## Cal (May 14, 2011)

Welcome to the USMB, Dabs :].


----------



## percysunshine (May 14, 2011)

Dabs said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs, what is your favorite perfume?
> ...



No WD-40 or gun oil?

How do you attract men?


----------



## xsited1 (May 14, 2011)

Dabs said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Dabs
> ...



(Everyone clicks on your profile to see your pic....)

That's a picture of me in my avatar.  You might have seen me on TV.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 14, 2011)

syrenn said:


> I don't see this going well for you or your friend.



Speaking of smart asses, I love your new avi.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 14, 2011)

Dabs said:


> *Greetings from the southern state of Tennessee! I hope this is an interesting forum, I am a fun person with a warped sense of humor  Pretty easy to get along with, but I have one very important question, can we cuss here??*


Sure can!

Just jump right the fuck in and say whatever you god damn please. And if any of these motherfuckers or **** bastards dont like it, tell 'em to take it and shove it up their boney asses. It's a free motherfuckin' country, and anybody trying to take your first amendement right away, should be told they are nothing but fucking spineless lil' shits and pissants. No cocksucking, motherfucking piece o' shit should ever step on your right to free speech, and if they do, punch 'em in the tits, or kick the piss out of 'em.

WELCOME!


----------



## percysunshine (May 14, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > *Greetings from the southern state of Tennessee! I hope this is an interesting forum, I am a fun person with a warped sense of humor  Pretty easy to get along with, but I have one very important question, can we cuss here??*
> ...



You need to express yourself more directly.


----------



## Sallow (May 14, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## RogueRattler (May 14, 2011)

Grace said:


> I wish Butterfly and Tatted would get here soon.




Careful what you wish for my dear.


----------



## percysunshine (May 14, 2011)

RogueRattler said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > I wish Butterfly and Tatted would get here soon.
> ...



This is going to be fun.


----------



## RogueRattler (May 14, 2011)

percysunshine said:


> RogueRattler said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Really? Did someone hire strippers?


----------



## Grace (May 14, 2011)

ROGUE!!!!!!

Y'all...this is my other friend and Dabs friend, Rogue!!!!!!
Oh happy dance! WELCOME to USMB!


----------



## percysunshine (May 14, 2011)

RogueRattler said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > RogueRattler said:
> ...




Looks that way so far...chuckle


----------



## Grace (May 14, 2011)

We are currently on a butt kick. Not literally. Female butt avies. So yeah, in essence, some pole dancers and strippers could be along shortly.


----------



## RogueRattler (May 14, 2011)

Grace said:


> ROGUE!!!!!!
> 
> Y'all...this is my other friend and Dabs friend, Rogue!!!!!!
> Oh happy dance! WELCOME to USMB!



TY TY Hey I even some what followed the rules and did a intro thingy.


----------



## RogueRattler (May 14, 2011)

Grace said:


> We are currently on a butt kick. Not literally. Female butt avies. So yeah, in essence, some pole dancers and strippers could be along shortly.





Ohhh I have the avi for that let me see where my hunter is.


----------



## Grace (May 14, 2011)

Yes, you did your intro thingy! Good Rattler, Good Girl! lol

I have an avie for ya's if you wanna use it. Rattler Woman. Totally cool. Hang on. I think I have two of 'em.


----------



## Grace (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Wicked Jester (May 14, 2011)

Ok, so we have another invasion from another board........Which board banned all of their degenerates en masse, THIS TIME?


----------



## Grace (May 14, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Ok, so we have another invasion from another board........Which board banned all of their degenerates en masse, THIS TIME?



Invasion? Hardly. These are some of my friends I asked to come here. 

And we still post from whence they came because it's a good board. Just kinda quiet. Now be nice and give Rogue some reps.


----------



## Dabs (May 14, 2011)

percysunshine said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



*I bat my eye lashes really well ~LoL~*


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 14, 2011)

Grace said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so we have another invasion from another board........Which board banned all of their degenerates en masse, THIS TIME?
> ...


So, which board banned ya' all?


----------



## RogueRattler (May 14, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Ok, so we have another invasion from another board........Which board banned all of their degenerates en masse, THIS TIME?



LOL I was going to say I am not a degenerate but I have been called worse. On the up side I have not been banned anywhere yet so there blew that theory.  I tend to just do invasions. Are you prepared to be boarded?


----------



## Grace (May 14, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Oh quite being wicked, Jester.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 14, 2011)

Grace said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so we have another invasion from another board........Which board banned all of their degenerates en masse, THIS TIME?
> ...


Is Rogue a liberal?


----------



## Grace (May 14, 2011)

roguerattler said:


> wicked jester said:
> 
> 
> > ok, so we have another invasion from another board........which board banned all of their degenerates en masse, this time?
> ...



lol!!!!


----------



## Grace (May 14, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Ask her yourself or are you afraid to be boarded?


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 14, 2011)

Grace said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...


ME, affraid, ARE YOU FRIGGIN' KIDDIN' ME?


----------



## Grace (May 14, 2011)




----------



## RogueRattler (May 14, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Are you?


----------



## Grace (May 14, 2011)

Dabs said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...


Or wear skintight black pants with a hole in them?


----------



## RogueRattler (May 14, 2011)

Grace said:


>



I think me and Jester are going to get along just fine. That is if he is twisted enough.


----------



## Grace (May 14, 2011)

He is wicked. You'll do fine, Rogue.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 14, 2011)

RogueRattler said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...


Oh, hell fuckin' no!


----------



## RogueRattler (May 14, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> RogueRattler said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...




BWAAHAAHAHAHAHAHA good answer!


----------



## Dabs (May 14, 2011)

*Welcome you Squirrly Squirrel you!!*


----------



## mudwhistle (May 15, 2011)

Grace said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...





They wear them alot down in Miami.
If I ever see a lady with skintight black pants that are holy I'll know it's Grace.

What's the hole for anyway? Ventilation, or so they'll know where to kiss your behind?


----------



## Dabs (May 15, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



*Put away the popcorn mudwhistle 
I don't think Grace will wear holy skin tight black pants, but then....I could be wrong ~LoL~
My first avi was of that lady in skin tight black leather, maybe you did not see??
Anyway, my dearest Grace pointed out there was a hole right in the crotch of my attire!!
Imagine that!
So I changed *smiles**


----------



## mudwhistle (May 15, 2011)

Dabs said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...


Sorry I missed it. (Dammit)

The first one I saw looked like Lady GaGa. I wasn't really looking that closely. Raw meat on a woman doesn't turn me on. (Just kidding)

The one you have now is nice. I like Vampires. True Blood, Twilight (not so much), the Blade series, etc.,....


----------



## KSigMason (May 15, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 15, 2011)

KSigMason said:


> Welcome to the Forum.



Back at  ya.


----------



## Grace (May 15, 2011)

Dabs said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



I would wear some IF I could get them up. But, I can't cuz my hands won't grasp and pull at the same time. This means y'all will never see me all decked out in my Come Hither Pants.


----------



## Grace (May 15, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



That holey outfit Dabs was wearing didn't have a hole on her hiney. It was strategically placed a bit further forward.


----------



## Dabs (May 15, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



*Depends on what kind of meat you be talking about, am I right?? ~LoL~*


----------



## mudwhistle (May 15, 2011)

Grace said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Grace said:
> ...



Sorry I missed it. 

Excuse me, but you wear that sort of thing? (Please say yes)


----------



## RogueRattler (May 15, 2011)

Crap I have the leather pants and stiletto heeled thigh high leather boots.  Don't wear them much tend to cause trouble when I do. Why I have no idea. LOL


----------



## mudwhistle (May 15, 2011)

Dabs said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Well, if I was thinking like that I would ether be a woman or Gay. 


But now that you planted the seed........interesting......


----------



## mudwhistle (May 15, 2011)

RogueRattler said:


> Crap I have the leather pants and stiletto heeled thigh high leather boots.  Don't wear them much tend to cause trouble when I do. Why I have no idea. LOL



You have no I Dee-er. 

I have a pretty good frikken I Dee-er.


----------

